# Invoicing Software



## Meysha (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey All,
What software do you use for invoicing your clients?

At the moment I'm just using Excel and having to type in most of the details each time such as the address of the property and the date.

Then I convert it to a pdf and email off to my clients

Do you use some business software for your invoicing?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 5, 2008)

I used Sugar CRM for quite some time.

I'm looking into other Open Source CRM's now.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 7, 2008)

Meysha said:


> Hey All,
> What software do you use for invoicing your clients?
> 
> At the moment I'm just using Excel and having to type in most of the details each time such as the address of the property and the date.
> ...


 
I also use excel for all my orders, invoices, expense sheets, customer records, etc.  Its handy for the most part, but like you said, its tedious filling in all the info.  It would be nice to use something that writes and reads a database, so you can recycle information.

You could upgrade to quickbooks or some other type of advanced business management software that takes care of all your accounting. 

For something that is photography specific, you might try these options:

1) http://www.photogassistant.com/.  They have software thats kept all online and it keeps track of your entire photography business for a monthly fee. 
2) Also, check out Photocart from http://www.picturespro.com/.  I think you pay a one time fee for that one.  Its mainly shopping cart software for your customers, but it also includes a pretty comprehensive management package as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 8, 2008)

CRM's, if you don't know, are Customer Relationship Management software. The web-based ones are phenomenal. They integrate into your website and allow you to track all of your clients, invoices, etc etc, anything you can dream. A number of them integrate into Outlook and other calendar applications.

Two big pluses for me:
1) You can manage/track accounts 24hrs a day from anywhere in the world, since all the data is server-based. Assuming your hosting company has minimal down-time and reliable servers, this means you're mostly free of data-loss worries.
2) Your clients can also track their business with you online, and pay online.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 8, 2008)

CRMs, yes. I believe some of the big ones are (in no particular order, and by no means the only ones):

NetSuite
Prophet
OnContact
Goldmine
Act
SugarCRM
EliteCRM
Salesforce
DynamicsCRM
and I'm sure a ton more...

You just need to figure out which one best suits your needs, is most cost effective, gives you the most ROI, and is the most intuitive to use every day. 

However, Im not sure how any of these would integrate into how you generate invoices and track accounting.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 8, 2008)

The Open Source CRM's are great. They're great and they're free.

Most, if not all of them, feature invoicing and accounting capabilities, among other things.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 9, 2008)

There's also JBilling. Great software but looks slightly archaic in styling. IIRC it has a client portal.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 10, 2008)

Right now, I'm using Quickbooks.  I'm not happy with it, but I get by.

In the past, I used an industry-specific progam called Masterpiece.  It was a Windows application.  Over time, it was no longer supported and Windows kept growing until I could no longer use the program effectively.

Everything else I've looked at costs more than I can justify.  I've seen some really nice programs like Successware.  I just can't justify another ongoing expense.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 10, 2008)

Used Peachtree for the last 7 years- Excellent.


----------



## amandakifer (Sep 3, 2008)

www.gigbooks.com


----------



## timj (Jan 9, 2010)

i'm using amphis customer to handle my clients details and email my invoices as pdf + store my emails in the client history. pretty easy to use even for me. i also store some notes in there and it tells me if an invoice is overdue so i click a button to make a reminder.     www.amphis-software.com

Tim


----------



## tor4okus (Jan 26, 2010)

Alpha said:


> CRM's, if you don't know, are Customer Relationship Management software. The web-based ones are phenomenal. They integrate into your website and allow you to track all of your clients, invoices, etc etc, anything you can dream. A number of them integrate into Outlook and other calendar applications.
> 
> Two big pluses for me:
> 1) You can manage/track accounts 24hrs a day from anywhere in the world, since all the data is server-based. Assuming your hosting company has minimal down-time and reliable servers, this means you're mostly free of data-loss worries.
> 2) Your clients can also track their business with you online, and pay online.



I can advise here the program for business to whom interestingly! Itself I use to it and I do not complain. Very much simplifies work...  crm the program


----------

